# Wer nutzt mehrere Bildschirme an einem Rechner?



## Marbus16 (11. Juni 2008)

Hoi,

mich würde interessieren, wer von euch mit 2 oder mehreren Bildschirmen unterwegs ist.

Meinereiner nutzt hier in der Schule am Privatlaptop den TFT vom Nachbarrechner, zuhause und auf der Arbeit sitz ich nur vorm Laptop-schirm bzw. vor einem 17"er.

Die schule ist dabei eher ne Ausname. Bitte nur auf den Privaten Bereich einschränken


----------



## exa (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer nutzt mehrere Bidlschirme an einem Rechner?*

ich sitz hier vor einem 24er, aber ein 2., da würd ich nich nein sagen^^


----------



## Las_Bushus (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer nutzt mehrere Bidlschirme an einem Rechner?*

also am zockrechner hängt ein 20" und ein 17" am tv-gucker ein 10" dann am notebook der integrierte 13,3" und der 20" und am alten rechner hängt ein 17" und ein 15" 
hab quasi ne kleine tft sammlung =D


----------



## GoZoU (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer nutzt mehrere Bidlschirme an einem Rechner?*

Ich hab hier nen 17" und einen 22" stehen. Je nachdem wie viel Platz ich gerade brauche wird dann der 17" noch zusätzlich angeschmissen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer nutzt mehrere Bidlschirme an einem Rechner?*

Wenn ich an meinem Notebook arbeite und (Platz-)Bedarf habe, hänge ich zusätzlich noch über VGA meinen 19" BenQ dran.

Hatte mir schon überlegt einen zweiten BenQ FP93GX zu kaufen, weil auch der Rahmen verdammt dünn ist, aber das liebe Geld...


----------



## der8auer (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer nutzt mehrere Bidlschirme an einem Rechner?*

Hauptsächlich meinen 20" Samsung Syncmaster 204B aber gelegentlich auch meinen 2. 10" Bildschirm in meinem Rechner


----------



## OMD (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer nutzt mehrere Bidlschirme an einem Rechner?*

benutze hauptsächlich 2 monitore aber im notfall auch noch einen dritten

22er tft (hauptbildschirm surfen und zocken) und 15er tft (winamp, chatten und filme schaun)

und wenn ich dann noch nen bissel mehr bruach hab ich meinen Fernseher(37er lcd) angeschlossen und da kann ich dann auch noch rum klkicken oder wenn kumpels da sind bilder zeigen etc

aber nen 2ten 22er hätte ich gerne noch aufm schreibtisch. hab damals auf arbeit das gefühl kennen gelernt seit dem will ich es nicht mehr missen


----------



## The_Rock (11. Juni 2008)

Ich hab nen 22" TFT und als "Zweitmonitor" nen 42er Plasma ^^

Na ja, eigentlich dient der PC hier als Sat-Reciever für den Plasma. Zocken kommt aber auch ganz gut (besonders düstere Spiele, wo der Schwarzwert eines TFTs ja nicht so gut rüberkommt )


----------



## Bang0o (11. Juni 2008)

mein einziger bildschim: ein 17zoll benq 4 jahre alt


----------



## Piy (11. Juni 2008)

einen 22", einen 17" und ein 25" tv, der bei bedarf auch randarf, aber eher nicht ^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. Juni 2008)

Selbst gesplittet wäre mir mein 22-Zöller zu viel des Guten. Entweder gucke ich hier drauf oder ich öffne kurz das Fenster vom minimierten Zustand. Multi-Tasking ist da gar nicht gefragt.


----------



## OMD (12. Juni 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Selbst gesplittet wäre mir mein 22-Zöller zu viel des Guten. Entweder gucke ich hier drauf oder ich öffne kurz das Fenster vom minimierten Zustand. Multi-Tasking ist da gar nicht gefragt.



hast du schonmal mit mehreren Monitoren gearbeitet?

zum beispiel wenn du nen text für die schule oder sowas schreiben musst auf dem einen monitor rechachierst du und auf dem andern kannst dann direkt gleich den text zusammen fassen ohne das du immer hin und her swichten musst ist wirklich einfacher.

oder wie damals bei mir in der alten firma auf dem einen monitor das fernwartungs prog vom server und auf dem andern eventl der client pc und das prog in dem du parallel arbeiten musst.

ich will das echt heute nicht mehr missen ist hier auf arbeit bei mir schon ungewohnt mit einem


----------



## Maggats (12. Juni 2008)

2 monitore sind schon eine feine sache, da ich oft am multitasken bin. zu röhrenzeiten hatte ich einen 19" und einen 17" laufen.

immo leider nur einen 22" tft von iiyama, ein 2. iiyama ist aber in planung, wenn mal geld übrig ist


----------



## potzblitz (12. Juni 2008)

Als Hauptschirm nutze ich meinen HP w2408 und als Erweiterung einen Philips 190S. Um rennspiele zu Zocken nutze ich meinen 32´ LCD Fernseher via DVI.


----------



## henni (12. Juni 2008)

Habe an meinem Haupt-PC 2 Samsung 204B (20") hängen, die möchte ich echt nicht mehr missen!
Einmal Dual-Monitoring, immer Dual-Monitoring


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juni 2008)

Ein 19" Widescreen mit 1440x900 (Samsung 940BW) und ein 17" normaler 5:4 von Medion (1280x1024).

Ich finds einfach praktisch, anstatt in der Taksleite die Fenster zu suchen geht das alles was schneller - kein Wunder, du hast ja die doppelte Arbeitfläche. 

Wollte mir eigentlich immer ein 24" Monitor kaufen, aber ihr wisst ja - das Geld...


----------



## y33H@ (12. Juni 2008)

Zwei Stück auf der Arbeit, n 17er @ 1.280 und n 15er @ 1.024. Daheim n 20er @ 1.680.

cYa


----------



## gettohomie (12. Juni 2008)

also ich habe einen 22 Zoll und einen 20 zoll brauche beide jeden tag für spiele z.b.: World in conflict etc.


----------



## AMDSempron (13. Juni 2008)

http://daten-lager.net/files/file1212758372CIMG0164.JPG

die linken beiden gehören dem PC der in meiner Sig drin steht, ich wollte mal SC FA damit auf 2 Screens zocken, aber da bricht meine 9800 zusammen. Rechts is mein Ubuntuserver.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Juni 2008)

OMD schrieb:


> hast du schonmal mit mehreren Monitoren gearbeitet?



Nein, das möchte ich auch nicht unbedingt, da mir meine 22 Zoll Glotze voll und ganz das bietet, was ich wirklich brauche. Klar, wenn du mehrere Berichte schreibst oder auf einem Bildschirm ein Spiel laufen lässt und auf dem anderen Messenger benutzt, kann das hilfreich sein. Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Im Notfall würden wir doch alle mit einem Bildschirm auskommen, oder?

Hat damals auch in Zeiten von Röhrenmonitoren bestens geklappt. Windows hält eine ausgereifte Minimierfunktion bereit. Klar, wenn man den alten Internet Explorer benutzt und zugleich diverse Bilder einsortiert, hat sich die Taskleiste schnell gefüllt. Davon reden wir aber heuten nicht mehr. Firefox und andere Programme bieten mittlerweile ein nicht ganz so unnützlichen Tabbing an, das Zeit und Nerven spart.

Im Vergleich zum dazugehörigen Platzaufwand und den anfallenden Energiekosten kann manch einer ganz gut darauf verzichten.

Wenn ihr sagt, ihr könnt ohne doppelter Power nicht mehr leben, bitte 

Ganz anders sieht die Lage natürlich aus, wenn ihr mit drei oder mehr Monitoren Spiele in vollen Zügen genießen möchtet. Das würde ich mir auch noch geben


----------



## rilpsi (14. Juni 2008)

Ich hab 2 Schirme aufm Schreibtisch stehen, wobei der eine im Laptop verbaut ist. Der 2te ist per DVI mit dem Zockrechner verbunden und per VGA am Laptop, womit ich dann letztendlich surfe. Der Laptop-Schirm ist zum Chatten und Email-Lesen ganz gut, da leicht größere Schrift im Vergleich zum Samsung SyncMaster 204b daneben (übrigens auch von Marbus angeschnackt, der TFT).

Haben ja nicht wenige den


----------



## Amlug_celebren (1. August 2008)

Also, hatte teilweise mal nen 20" und nen 19", aber hab bei Hl2 dualscreening immer Augenkrebs bekommen, das war übel...
Dazu hat Supreme Commander mit NoCD-Crack nur auf einem Monitor gefunzt, komisch...
Jetzt wurde das ganze aber dann durch einen 22" Breitbildschirm abgelöst, finde ich zum Gamen einfach besser bei Ego-Shootern, aber fast schlechter bei Strategie, da wars praktisch...


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. August 2008)

Ich nutze 2 Monitore an 2 Rechnern.

Das ist leider aufgrund einer unfähigkeit von Windows nötig, es ist leider nicht möglich ein Spiel auf dem einen Schirm im Vollbild laufen zu lassen und 'nebenbei' zu chatten...


----------



## maaaaatze (2. August 2008)

Grade nen 17" Röhre und meinen 22" Widescreen TFT um Aufnahmen für ne CD zu schneiden... bracuht extrem viel Platz aufm Desktop....


----------



## Hardwell (19. März 2016)

X zwei


----------

